# American River Trail parking



## lmarie (May 25, 2011)

Does anyone know where you can safely park for free to use the American River Bike Trail near the trailhead closest to Auburn?


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Probably at Folsom Bike on Auburn Folsom road.


----------



## euge (Jun 19, 2010)

i always park at the folsom outlets and ride in from there. it's free and the trail is right across the street


----------

